# customer approval with signature?



## shreddedwheat (Jun 19, 2014)

Weve been in business for 8 years, but are just now opening our first storefront. Now that I'll have walk in customers, I need to do things a little differently.

Can anyone share with me a form that you use for customer approvals for proofs? Something that the customer signs and agrees to? Or do you just use your normal quote/job sheet and add a line at the bottom for customer signature. 

Also - what's standard for store fronts as far as walk in deposits go? Ive never collected deposits (and I've never gotten burned - so that has worked) - but my clientele will be different now - so thinking I probably should collect something up front, then the rest at completion. Suggestions?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We accept emailed approvals. We take deposits also. New customers will generally pay 100% down with no refunds once we start the work. Established will pay 50% down and sometimes we don't ask for a down payment with established customers if our material cost is low as in embroidery for patches. 

All jobs are paid for at pickup. Nothing leaves without money and a signature.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm with binki (concerning approval). I like to get a "paper" trail of email correspondence with my customers and until I get the "approved to print" email signifying that the artwork is good and all pricing and terms are agreed to, I won't start the job. I even do this with walk in customers. I have a large retail store front and my print shop is inside the retail shop. In part of the retail side I have a table and chairs where I sit with clients and discuss their job. I start the email chain once they leave the shop. Thanking them for coming in and putting in writing everything we discussed. I also use email to send proofs for approval even for walk-ins. If a person doesn't have email I just have them come in and write APPROVED somewhere on the proof and sign it. 

When it comes to deposits, I rarely require a deposit. If I'm unsure about a customer or have no history with them I require 100% up front. Others pay at pickup or before I ship. Some customers have terms. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------

